

What's the future for Google's plunging $12.7B AdSense business? - IBM
http://www.zdnet.com/analysis-whats-the-future-for-googles-plunging-12-7bn-adsense-business-7000022145

======
junto
As a Google shareholder should this really worry me? Adsense isn't Google's
only revenue stream correct?

Meanwhile "analysts" have upped Google's price target to $1175, based on
Google's "move into the cloud computing market" [1]

Hang on, weren't Google already in the cloud computing market?

[1] [http://www.thestreet.com/story/12137733/1/google-inc-goog-
pr...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/12137733/1/google-inc-goog-price-target-
raised-to-1175.html)

------
cylinder
They are squeezing every last drop out of AdWords right now to try to make up
for it. Soon they will run out of growth there, too.

Any good tech company should realize they will be disrupted sooner than they
think. The lifecycle of megacorps has dramatically shortened. While Google
projects confidence, I would hope their leadership is usually worried about
threats from behind the scenes.

